

YubNub has been down for two days. Am I the only one who misses it? - drumdance
http://yubnub.org/

======
st8ofmindz79
This apparently has status updates.
[https://help.joyent.com/entries/21854886-pendrell-
textdrive-...](https://help.joyent.com/entries/21854886-pendrell-textdrive-
com)

------
st8ofmindz79
Seriously, my search patterns have been derailed, my life is in an out of
control spin.

------
sogrady
no! it's crucial to my daily usage. its loss is killing me.

